# Bass guitar not working



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi I just picked up a used bass guitar off of a guy. He told me the volume pot was no good. I replaced it with a new one and still no sound. When I tap the pick-up nothing. How do I know if the pick-up is fried? Is there a way to repair? Could it be the input jack?
thanks


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

tiki16 said:


> Hi I just picked up a used bass guitar off of a guy. He told me the volume pot was no good. I replaced it with a new one and still no sound. When I tap the pick-up nothing. How do I know if the pick-up is fried? Is there a way to repair? Could it be the input jack?
> thanks


Are you sure you have a good cable?

Certainly it's easier and cheaper to repair/replace the jack, and it is the more likely problem. First have a look at it and make sure that there are no broken wires or shorts. You should be able to by-bass the volume pot pretty easily to make sure that it's not still the problem. Do you have a continuity tester? If so, it can go a long ways towards diagnosing problems.


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

I replaced the input jack and there is volume but no sound from the pickup when i tap it. I don't have a continuity tester. I took the pickup apart but don't see any broken wires? When I adjust the tone pot I can here a tone change in the volume.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tiki16 said:


> I replaced the input jack and *there is volume* but no sound from the pickup when i tap it. I don't have a continuity tester. I took the pickup apart but don't see any broken wires? When I adjust the tone pot I can here a tone change in the volume.


I'm not sure I understand. 

Are you now getting full volume from the pickup...or just minimal volume?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

When you plug the cord into the amp and touch the tip of the cord do you get a hum?

Trouble shoot.

1. Make sure the amp works
2. Make sure the cord works

Now you know it's the guitar

There's no input jack on a guitar, but the output jacks don't often fail in my experience. If the problem was there, it would be a loose wire.

With a couple jumper cords with alligator clips you can connect the pickup straight to the guitar cord.

That will give you a clear indication of whether the pickup is damaged.


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

full vol, loud hum.


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

Amp and chord are fine. I don't have couplers. Now I am worried that if I replace the pickup with a new one I'll have same probs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

tiki16 said:


> Amp and chord are fine. I don't have couplers. Now I am worried that if I replace the pickup with a new one I'll have same probs.


Well if the amp and cord are fine, there's not much more you CAN replace other than the pick up.

You've replaced the volume pot and the output jack. Replace the pick up and you've gutted the guitar.

Any chance of a picture?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tiki16 said:


> full vol, loud hum.


Does the hum significantly diminish/go away when you touch the strings? 

If so, you likely have a grounding issue.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

I took strings and bridge off. I see where the ground wire sits under the bridge.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tiki16 said:


> I took strings and bridge off. I see where the ground wire sits under the bridge.


There has to be a continuous ground throughout all of the electronics in the guitar to the output jack.

The bridge ground is only one part of the total ground "circuit"...at least you know it is intact (hopefully). When you put the bridge back on, MAKE SURE it contacts this wire and makes a good electrical as well as mechanical connection. 

If the ground is not continuous, but you touch the guitar bridge or strings and the hum diminishes/goes away.. your body is acting as the ground. The hum will return as soon as you are not touching the bridge and/or strings.

You need at least the bridge and one string put back on the guitar to continue troubleshooting.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

I put one string back on and it gets louder when you touch a string.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tiki16 said:


> I put one string back on and it gets louder when you touch a string.


WHAT !!!???

Touch the string with one hand and raise the other hand up in the air...are you hearing any radio stations through the amp? 

If yes, which ones.



OK...Sorry, but I'm lost at this point.

Hopefully someone else will be able to help you solve this mystery.

Good Luck

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Reversed polarity? Sounds a bit like a ground loop has been created with you being the easiest path to ground instead of the guitar's grounding path.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> WHAT !!!???
> 
> Touch the string with one hand and raise the other hand up in the air...are you hearing any radio stations through the amp?
> 
> ...


That was mean of me...I apologize.

Check the wiring of your output jack again.

http://www.tdpri.com/forum/tele-technical/86194-buzz-increases-when-i-touch-strings.html

And

http://forums.guitarnoise.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=42896

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

I rewired the output jack and now if you touch the strings the hum gets less. if i touch the pickup with a screwdiver i get a crackling noise. When i play the string nothing?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

OK ....how be we start at the beginning again.

What make and model of bass guitar do you have?

Do you have a wiring diagram for your guitar (or for one of the same pickup/controls configuration?

Any chance that you could borrow a multimeter...even a basic one will do?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

No wiring diagram. It is a made in japan model likely from the 70's, bolt on neck, sg style, short scale with one pick-up that appears to be single coil housed in a bigger chrome cover. I'll have to see about the multi meter.
thanks


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This should be a reasonable guide. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> When you plug the cord into the amp and touch the tip of the cord do you get a hum?
> 
> Trouble shoot.
> 
> ...


seems to me that you havent tried to see if the pickup is working or not.
The above sugestion is crucial so if you dont have alligator clips, just wrap the hot wire on a pluged in guitar cable tip and the ground wire from the pickup on the sleeve of the same cable. Have the amp on (doesnt have to be loud. Tap the pickup on top with a screwdriver and you should hear loud popping sounds every time you hit the pickup. You Should hear no buzzes , no hums just the loud hitting sound when you hit it.
If you dont get this result, through that pickup away and get another. Plenty to choose from in all price ranges.
If the pickup checks OK, then there is only the pots and wireing to look at. 

G.


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

That doesn't look how the current wiring is configured. The ground is on the output jack? It looks like it was original wiring. I can try rewiring but not sure if there's enough wire.


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

what is the "sleeve"? I can try it. At the moment the pickup seems to be the culprit. thanks


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here are some photos:
http://postimg.org/image/ne5nbgjj1/
http://s14.postimg.org/7stdomdwh/pickup2.jpg
http://s14.postimg.org/3xpzm1uqp/wiring.jpg


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

tiki16 said:


> what is the "sleeve"? I can try it. At the moment the pickup seems to be the culprit. thanks


if you plug a guitar cable into the output jack, you'll see that there is a connecting piece of the jack that touches the tip of the cable.
there is also another piece that touches the longer portion of the cable jack. Thats the sleeve part.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

tiki16 said:


> Here are some photos:
> http://pixelstew.net/photos/pickup.jpg
> http://pixelstew.net/photos/pickup2.jpg
> http://pixelstew.net/photos/wiring.jpg



NONE of these links work for me ...I just get a web hosting site...
try again


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

As a last resort, I'll pick it up and toss it in the fire for you. lol.
Jes' kidding. I hope things work out for you.


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

fixed:
Here are some photos:
http://postimg.org/image/ne5nbgjj1/
http://s14.postimg.org/7stdomdwh/pickup2.jpg
http://s14.postimg.org/3xpzm1uqp/wiring.jpg


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This will make it easier for others.

Did you manage to find a multimeter?

Can you wire it according to the diagram in this thread?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

I rewired it according to diagram and there is hum but when touch strings it is lessened and makes a bit of click noise. When i tap pickup nothing, no click. The tone pot is noisy. When you get up to 3 on tone it gets considerably louder.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tiki16 said:


> I rewired it according to diagram and just loud hum now. Gets louder when touch guitar strings.












It is very easy to miss seeing a basic wiring error.

The grey wires appear to be shielded wires in the pic. 

The outer part (the shield) is the ground. The inner part is the signal ("hot").

These 2 must never touch or be electronically connected to each other.


If you somehow get a multimeter, it will be easy to know if the pickup is working or not. This is essential to determine.

As previously mentioned, you could wire the pickup to directly to the end of a guitar cable (or alligator clips...which you don't have) Do you have a guitar cable with a mechanical 1/4 inch plug that can be taken apart and unsoldered? ...or one that has moulded plugs that you could cut one end off of and donate it to this repair job?

How are your soldering skills?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Hard to tell from the pic, but, it seems like both 
leads of the capacitor are touching the pot casing.


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

Reply sorry made soldering error. I rewired it according to diagram and there is hum but when touch strings it is lessened and makes a bit of click noise. When i tap pickup nothing, no click. The tone pot is noisy. When you get up to 3 on tone it gets considerably louder.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Hard to tell from the pic, but, it seems like both
> leads of the capacitor are touching the pot casing.


Nice catch !! I'm having problems seeing the trees for the forest at this point.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Hard to tell from the pic, but, it seems like both
> leads of the capacitor are touching the pot casing.


tiki16...did you see laristotle's comment (above)? laristotle knows his stuff!!!

It won't likely solve everything...but only one lead on the capacitor should be soldered to the pot case and the other is soldered to the terminal on the pot...and does NOT touch the pot casing. You can pull it gently away with your fingers if it is touching.

As discussed throughout the thread, We need to be sure the pickup is working...that is THE starting point.

What about the direct wiring as I mentioned in post #30?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

@tiki16. Can you take a side view shot of the pup and post it?
That blue wire(?) seems odd. 

@Dave. there you go again.


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes I rewired so the capacitor is correct according to the diagram. I unsoldered the pick up and attached it to the guitar cable according to hot on tip and ground on sleeve. There is humming but I can clearly hear clicks when I tap pickup casing and scews with a screwdriver. So is it safe to say that the pickup is still good?
thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> @tiki16. Can you take a side view shot of the pup and post it?
> That blue wire(?) seems odd.
> 
> @Dave. there you go again.


And here I go yet again...LOL

Another excellent suggestion from laristotle. 
Typical of me, I missed seeing the blue wire completely. 
Note to self: Be more observant, Dave.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tiki16 said:


> Yes I rewired so the capacitor is correct according to the diagram. I unsoldered the pick up and attached it to the guitar cable according to hot on tip and ground on sleeve. There is humming but I can clearly hear clicks when I tap pickup casing and scews with a screwdriver. So is it safe to say that the pickup is still good?
> thanks everyone for your input.


Maybe we should assume (a bit dangerous, I know) that the humming is the typical 60 cycle hum due to the pickup being a single coil and that the pickup is OK based on your hearing clicks when you touch the pole pieces (same as the "screws" you mention) of the pickup. Does the clicking get louder when you turn the amp up a bit and touch any of the 4 the pole pieces with the screwdriver (when it is wired directly to the amp via the guitar cable)...you should see increased volume. Be careful with the volume on the amp...don't blow your ears off !! 

Knowing more about the blue wire will hopefully help. 
Was the wire under the bridge this same blue wire?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

http://s23.postimg.org/nhd9tqge3/pickup_side.jpg

no the blue wire wasn't under the bridge. Looks like blue is ground and red is hot.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the pic.

Just out of curiosity, is the wire that was under the bridge the yellow wire soldered to the ground of output jack in the control cavity?

I would tape up or, even better, unsolder it and put shrink tubing over the ground/shield connection with the blue wire.

I am like a Rottweiler with a bone when it comes to solving these guitar circuit issues....I'm not going to give up until you do...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

yes the yellow is the ground. I have it going to volume pot like what was shown in the diagram. I am ready to give up and see what a guitar tech can do. There was way more than i bargained for when i picked up this bass. I have spent entirely too much time screwing around with a bass that I don't even know if will be able to be setup properly. I just want to minimize my cost now.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't blame you for being frustrated. You have certainly put a lot of time into trying to solve the various issues.

Please let us know (using this thread) how things turn out. 
Hopefully the setup will be possible ...and simple.

Best of luck.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for all your help Dave, GTmaker, Laristotle, etc...hopefully i'll get it worked out.
cheers
Steve


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

The time you're investing is not costing you anything at 
this point. It's how I learned about the workings of a guitar.
Following the hot (red) wire from the pup spliced onto the white. 
@Dave. Does the other end look like it's connected to 'ground' of
the output jack? This may be the problem. Switch those two wires(?).


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

I've rewired it according to the Syemour Dunacn diagram that was posted earlier. Here is the new wiring:
http://postimg.org/image/jfm4h1g4d/


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

I wonder if maybe the tone pot is fried?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Sure looks cleaner than before. You may be correct
re; fried tone pot. Looks like you may have unintentionally
put too much heat on the back of that pot. No problem.
They're cheap enough to replace.


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

So i am assuming that even though the seymour duncan wiring is different than what was originally wired on the bass, it is correct? Why the difference in wiring?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm not a wiring expert. Hopefully Dave will chime in.
I think the original wiring was maybe done by the 
previous owner (thus the problems). I'd like to see a 
pic of the whole bass. just curious. I'm a SG/EBO fan.


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's some pics. Nothing great. I've obviously removed pickguard etc.
http://postimg.org/image/3sigkundf/
http://postimg.org/image/8sfwsst03/


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steve...I have been away since 4:30 PM and just returned home. I'm surprised to see this thread has so many additional posts as I thought you were calling it quits on the wiring/troubleshooting.

The wiring diagram I posted could be done with some other slight variations...but it should work on your bass. 

You might have fried the tone pot...I have done it...this is where a multimeter would be helpful, as you could easily check the pot...AND all the continuity in the circuit. If you are using a low wattage soldering iron (less than 25 watts or so), it can be difficult to solder onto the pots quickly as they act like a heat sink and absorb most of the heat you can provide.

The other thing I forgot to mention (so sorry) was to put a heat sink on whatever "leg"/lead of the capacitor you are soldering and try and do the soldering quickly as capacitors don't tolerate much heat. Maybe you know that.

In the pic, the ground wire from the pickup seems "untwisted" and does not appear to be soldered to the back of the volume pot...the light green ground wire between the pots might be covering the solder joint.

Steve...Are you going to keep trying to solve this on your own...or take it to a tech?

If you happen to be driving down Kitchener way on business, etc. and could leave the bass with me, I'd be happy to check through everything and return it the same day. No charge, as it is a hobby. 
I have done wiring for others (e.g., I helped laristotle). 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> @Dave. Does the other end look like it's connected to 'ground' of
> the output jack? This may be the problem. Switch those two wires(?).



laristotle...it looks fine to me in the new pic of Steve's wiring.

BTW...You should get an award for the BEST SMILEYS !! Where do you find all of them?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2013)

Dave's the man for any soldering/wiring work. 
I'll always trust him with my ladies.

the smileys?









*****.gif/images/search tools/size/icon


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going to have a multimeter tomorrow. What should I be checking for in the pots and wiring? It really sounds like grounding issues. 
When I touch strings hum is lessened. When I touch pickup and string together with scewdriver, loud crackling noise. When i touch vol or tone knob hum is lessened. BTW the tone pot had the brownish staining before I put the flame thrower to it. It's a 30w soldering iron I got from the Source. Also, thanks for the offer of looking at it, but I won't be in Kitchener any time soon.
cheers
Steve


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tiki16 said:


> I'm going to have a multimeter tomorrow.


Let us know the make and model of the meter...that way we can guide you as to how to use it.





tiki16 said:


> What should I be checking for in the pots and wiring?


You will be checking if the pots show a resistance of about 0 ohms to about 250K ohms (K =1000...so 250,000 ohms).
This will give you an idea of what I mean.

[video=youtube;ephEau5obtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ephEau5obtE[/video]

See the next post for continuity testing...



tiki16 said:


> It really sounds like grounding issues.


You are likely correct with this hypothesis. This is also where I'm putting my money.



tiki16 said:


> It's a 30w soldering iron I got from the Source.


That should be OK



tiki16 said:


> BTW the tone pot had the brownish staining before I put the flame thrower to it.


That is residual burnt flux from the rosin core solder. You can clean it off with alcohol and a Q-Tip.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

For the wiring, you will be checking "continuity" (I was only allowed one video per post)

This was one of the better videos that I could find on continuity testing...a bit long...but thorough.

[video=youtube;InJhgwmj2So]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InJhgwmj2So[/video]

BTW...Are you using lead free solder? 
I have heard that it requires more heat and is not easy to work with. I don't use it.
If you are, it might be giving you some bad ("cold") solder joints.

I should also add that I am not an expert in guitar wiring by any stretch of the imagination!
I have only repaired the wiring of /"wired up" about 20 guitars in total.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

I picked up a Gardner Bender DGT 3190. Can't seem to get a normal reading on the pickup going through the output jack. It's jumping all over.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is this your meter? Nice looking little unit !!

Is it borrowed or did you buy it ?...just wondering if you have the manual for it.










The first thing I would suggest is testing the pickup.

Unsolder the two leads from the pickup at the volume control and measure the DC ohms resistance in K ohms. Leave them unsoldered for now.
You need to set the meter at 20K ohms...symbol for ohms is *Ω*...(exactly opposite to the way it is set in the picture above) and touch the one probe on the "hot" and one probe on the "ground"

Let me know what reading you get.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a feeling that the pickup in question has been dead and buried for a long time.


G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hopefully, we will know fairly soon. 

Think positive !!








(from laristotle)


Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Hopefully, we will know fairly soon.
> Think positive !!
> 
> 
> ...


HEy Dave 
I'm surprised you havent sugested the very reliable "mouth to mouth" method yet.
I hope I havent spoiled your next post. lol

G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> HEy Dave
> I'm surprised you havent sugested the very reliable "mouth to mouth" method yet.
> I hope I havent spoiled your next post. lol
> 
> G.


Thing is that I was just about to go to bed when I saw Steve's post.

Now...the suspense is killin' me...LOL

Are you interested in betting on the outcome of the pickup measurement ? 
...How about a burger lunch ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

The bet is on...
my guess for the GB GDT-3190 reading is found on the left side of the meter and it reads
"DEAD AS A DOOR NAIL"...

Of cource now that I have allready mentioned it and some one does use the "mouth to mouth" revival method 
on the pickup and it works, ALL BETS ARE OFF.

G.





greco said:


> Thing is that I was just about to go to bed when I saw Steve's post.
> 
> Now...the suspense is killin' me...LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> The bet is on...
> my guess for the GB GDT-3190 reading is found on the left side of the meter and it reads
> "DEAD AS A DOOR NAIL"...
> 
> ...


Bet is accepted !!

My guess is that the reading will be somewhere from say 6.0K Ohms to say 10.0K Ohms...I know nothing about bass pickups, so I totally pulled these numbers out of the air.

@Steve.....this is for real...don't let me down...LOL 
(GTmaker and I often get together for a burger lunch...seriously)

I'm going to bed at 1:00 AM (about 25 minutes from now)...I will count burgers to help me get to sleep.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Good Night everyone. 

@Steve...Please let us know the DC resistance reading of the pickup.

Hopefully, it has a reading...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

She be Dead...
I guess i'll have t find one on ebay?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tiki16 said:


> She be Dead...
> I guess i'll have t find one on ebay?


Absolutely no reading?

Too bad about the news.

GTmaker will be planning his burger lunch.

BTW...Did you try any continuity and/or pot testing ...just to see how to do it in future?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

tiki16 said:


> She be Dead...
> I guess i'll have t find one on ebay?


I'm tasting a tripple burger with larger then large fries washed down with a gallon of Pepsi.(and I wonder why im so frikken fat)

thanks tiki16

G.


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ya no reading. Getting reading from pups on other guitars. I'll have to try the pots. I couldn't tell from the vid what he was clipping too? Also, tried bunch of allen keys but none fit the truss rod? Argghhhhh!!!! Frustration building....face reddens...head explodes!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> I'm tasting a tripple burger with larger then large fries washed down with a gallon of Pepsi.(and I wonder why im so frikken fat)
> 
> thanks tiki16
> 
> G.












GTmaker...Will be in touch! 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

I manage to Macgiver an old humbucker into the cover and it works!!! Now just need to figure out how to adjust the truss rod. Almost there. Thanks too all who helped.
Steve
http://s8.postimg.org/c5108439x/pickup3.jpg


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tiki16 said:


> I manage to Macgiver an old humbucker into the cover and it works!!!


Well done!! Very impressive! 

The volume and tone pots are working fine also?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, tone and volume work and there is no buzz/hum at all. Actually sounds quite good. The action..now that's another story.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Take the neck (bolt on, correct?) with you to the hardware store.
Match up the allen key that way. Probably metric.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tiki16 said:


> Yes, tone and volume work and there is no buzz/hum at all. Actually sounds quite good. The action..now that's another story.


All great news about the electronics !! Thanks for letting us know.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So is it an allen key, or the Gibson type wrench that you need for the truss rod?

As Larry mentioned, most likely metric, whatever it is.


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just tried some metrics and nothing. After peering into the hole I can see threads and where the top of the rod is. There's no head for the key to fit in. I think maybe it has snapped off. Bummer...


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

tiki16 said:


> Just tried some metrics and nothing. After peering into the hole I can see threads and where the top of the rod is. There's no head for the key to fit in. I think maybe it has snapped off. Bummer...


Is it possible that the thing that we see protruding from the wood IS the head (the thing you turn)? You could a insert a rod into the holes in the silver tube, and then use that to turn the thing. The dents on either side of it suggest that it's been done before.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

-ST- said:


> Is it possible that the thing that we see protruding from the wood IS the head (the thing you turn)? You could a insert a rod into the holes in the silver tube, and then use that to turn the thing. The dents on either side of it suggest that it's been done before.


Not to take anything from your post...but I was wondering the same thing. 

I was just waiting for someone else to suggest it or have experience with this type of truss rod end.

BTW ....tiki16...You might want to try continuity testing with your multimeter sometime (I assume you bought it and didn't borrow it ??). It is extremely useful to know how to do that type of testing...especially in guitar circuits.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

I thought that at first but kind of tool would I use? Here's some pics of it with new strings.














http://s21.postimg.org/fd5901gd3/sg3.jpg


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

tiki16 said:


>


The one pic that didn't show.

Looks great !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

I believe you guys are correct. I used a slim flathead screwdriver and manage a 1/4 turn. Doesn't look like it's affected the relief much. Maybe i'll let it sit over night.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It is my understanding that a 1/4 turn (followed by a reasonable rest...needed for the guitar....not for you..LOL) is a good approach for truss rod adjustments.

Good Luck with getting it setup the way you like it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm going on vacation after this debacle is over. :woot:


----------



## tiki16 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the help!


----------

